# The other 4 door SR20 vehicle.



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's my car. Rims aren't quite that dark in person, the lighting makes them look darker than normal in that pic.










Here's a little website with more info about my car, it's just something I made up quickly, I'll make a better site later, when i have more time.
http://www.cardomain.com/id/justinp10


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice lookin Luxo Sentra there. i like the nice and clean look. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i agree....i dig the Infinity's


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nice lookin Primera hehehe


----------

